
Ask HN: What platforms to emulate between Chip-8 and GameBoy? - shinkarom
After writing an emulator for Chip-8, most recommend emulating GameBoy.
Let&#x27;s suppose I&#x27;d like some intermediate options. What would they be?
======
camhenlin
2600?

~~~
shinkarom
Maybe. Wikipedia page for 2600 mentions Fairchild Channel F, which is even
simpler. It also gave me an idea to look at "List of early microcomputers" on
Wikipedia.

